# General > Politics >  National News.

## piratelassie

Every area that governs itself has it's own public broadcaster -- except us. Is it not about  time that Scotland has it's own public broadcaster and this should be devolved  now.

----------


## sids

There's BBC Scotland; TV and radio.

It's not very good, but I'm sure Holyrood could produce something worse and more expensive.

----------


## golach

> There's BBC Scotland; TV and radio.
> 
> It's not very good, but I'm sure Holyrood could produce something worse and more expensive.


Totally agree BBC Scotland does it for me always.

----------


## piratelassie

Scotland urgently needs a developed and steadfastly NEUTRAL Scottish Broadcasting Company,not one controlled from London which is the case at the moment.

----------


## davth

> Scotland urgently needs a developed and steadfastly NEUTRAL Scottish Broadcasting Company,not one controlled from London which is the case at the moment.


start one then

----------


## sids

> Scotland urgently needs a developed and steadfastly NEUTRAL Scottish Broadcasting Company,.


Nah- get one with a ludicrously pro-Scottish bias.  

Do you remember the old Iron Curtain short wave stations?

What's wrong with Moray Firth anyway?

----------


## rob murray

> Every area that governs itself has it's own public broadcaster -- except us. Is it not about  time that Scotland has it's own public broadcaster and this should be devolved  now.


BBC Scotland / Alba....but you dont speak gaelic do you.... anyway who will pay for this ego trip....you and yer pals cos I aint

----------


## piratelassie

We already pay for it you ----



> BBC Scotland / Alba....but you dont speak gaelic do you.... anyway who will pay for this ego trip....you and yer pals cos I aint

----------


## davth

who will pay for your new cybernat TV though?
I aint losing the bake off for re runs of take the high road.

Whats wrong with the internet for media and debate free from agenda and censorship?
Well apart from the org, its heavily censored with any non Yes man banned if they get a bit too vocal or have a good point.

----------


## BetterTogether

Haven't seen anyone stopping a commercial channel being created to cater for this massive demand for Scottishness.


Seems the SNP supporters have missed one small issue, it's the BBC Briitsh Broadcasting Service. Not the SBC.

I say if you want Scottish channels let the private sector fill the gap.

----------


## rob murray

> Haven't seen anyone stopping a commercial channel being created to cater for this massive demand for Scottishness.
> 
> 
> Seems the SNP supporters have missed one small issue, it's the BBC Briitsh Broadcasting Service. Not the SBC.
> 
> I say if you want Scottish channels let the private sector fill the gap.


Good shout ..................................................  .....................

----------

